# Recommended Display Tarantula?



## JackWhiteIII (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi all

I'm on the look out for a display tarantula, I dont want one that burrows deep and spends all her time hidden away, and it doesn't have to be a "beginners" tarantula either. OOOh and I'd rather like one that has striking colours, I thought about a goliath or salmon pink bird eater but they are not very colourful.

Any recommendations?

III


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 5, 2007)

Anything in the genus Acanthoscurria.


----------



## Truff135 (Nov 5, 2007)

I've kind of had my eye on a _nhandu cromatus_ (white striped birdeater)...I think they are opportunistic burrowers but I could be wrong.  They are very beautiful though!


----------



## bushbuster (Nov 5, 2007)

Maybe a Brachy? Some of the burrowers can be "on display", it just depends if the burrow is visible, lol. Whats not "colorful" about a L. parahybana? Mine is especially colorful, I consider her to be a great display specimen.


----------



## maxident213 (Nov 5, 2007)

butch4skin said:


> Anything in the genus Acanthoscurria.


Definitely.  _A. geniculata_ is one of the best "display' Ts out there - huge, vivid markings, nice coloration, endless appetite, always out in the open, and readily available.  If it were running for political office, I'd vote for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 7mary3 (Nov 5, 2007)

P. Regalis is another. Beautiful markings, mine is always out and on the side of the tank. Since they're arboreal they'll never be too hard to see. They're quick tho, so be careful when you're takin the top off or you may have an escape to deal with. 

OR, if you've got the money, the P. Metallica is about as good as it gets.


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 5, 2007)

maxident213 said:


> Definitely.  _A. geniculata_ is one of the best "display' Ts out there - huge, vivid markings, nice coloration, endless appetite, always out in the open, and readily available.  If it were running for political office, I'd vote for it.


If it were found to be embezzling tax payer money to fund trips to Hawaii and all night romps at the Titty Twister, I'd vote it in for a second term I don't care.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xenesthis (Nov 5, 2007)

*The best "display" tarantulas*

In my opinion, the following are the BEST "display" tarantulas. They don't burrow or web much, they very active, feed frequently and can be vertebrate feeders, grow to impressive legspans and exhibit colorful and interesting patterns or markings.

Pamphobeteus spp.
Lasiodora spp.
Acanthoscurria geniculata, A. brocklehurtsi
Nhandu chromatus, N. coloratovillosus


Sericopelma and Megaphobema spp. could be considered too, but they like deep burrows if given the chance to have them.

Overall, Pamphobeteus is the single best genus for "display" tarantulas. P. nigricolor, Pamphobeteus sp. "playtomma" and Pamphobeteus sp. "South Ecuador/Machalla" are periodically available. See my photo gallery on this genus at www.tarantulaspiders.com

Todd


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 5, 2007)

UsambaraIndian said:


> P. Regalis is another. Beautiful markings, mine is always out and on the side of the tank. Since they're arboreal they'll never be too hard to see. They're quick tho, so be careful when you're takin the top off or you may have an escape to deal with.
> 
> OR, if you've got the money, the P. Metallica is about as good as it gets.


I have arboreals that I see less often than my C. crawshayi. In all fairness, though, P. regalis ain't one of 'em. They usually don't web _too_ profusely.


----------



## ErikH (Nov 5, 2007)

maxident213 said:


> Definitely.  _A. geniculata_ is one of the best "display' Ts out there - huge, vivid markings, nice coloration, endless appetite, always out in the open, and readily available.  If it were running for political office, I'd vote for it.


My thoughts, too.  Pretty fast growing, too.


----------



## arrowhd (Nov 5, 2007)

My votes for best display:
C. cyaneopubescens
G. aureostriata
B. emilia
A. geniculata


----------



## Moltar (Nov 5, 2007)

Truff135 said:


> I've kind of had my eye on a _nhandu cromatus_ (white striped birdeater)...I think they are opportunistic burrowers but I could be wrong.  They are very beautiful though!


My 3.5" N chromatus spends most of it's time in the burrow. It's very skittish and runs for cover at any disturbance then stays there for hours. You may be getting your species mixed up though. I've seen N chromatus called 'brazilian red and white" the "brazilian black and white" or "white striped bird eater" is the N. coloratovillosus. I have a 2" sling N coloratovillosus and it has yet to burrow at all. The "brazilian white knee" is A geniculata which makes a great display T also as was stated above.

Incidentally, this is a good example of why scientific names are better. there's less confusion.


----------



## sparular (Nov 5, 2007)

I think that my friends are most dazzled by my Chromatopelma cyanopubescens (GBB). The colors are not only bright but also contrasting. I only have one and she is always out in the open but makes an extensive web. She is also a hearty eater and it's fun to watch her hunt. One of my favorite T's and my best display. (I don't have an A. geniculata to compare).


----------



## Scorpendra (Nov 5, 2007)

Pamphobeteus antinous is a great display T, if you can find one for sale . in fact, i plan on giving mine a bigger and more decorated tank.


----------



## PhormictopusMan (Nov 5, 2007)

etown_411 said:


> I have a 2" sling N coloratovillosus and it has yet to burrow at all.



My N. coloratovillosus was an industrious brrower from the start.  I've given her a tank where her burrow can be a bit over a foot deep and she still hits the bottom.  It is cool to look at though as she has built the burrow along the wall of the enclosure.  I use her to display how tarantulas live in burrows.  I have heard others keeping them in shallower substrate with a hide.  I wanted to give her the opportunity to follow her direction.  I am considering making a display of a meter or more depth, once I figure out how to make that practical.

I love this species.

--Chris


----------



## Bothrops (Nov 5, 2007)

I'll say _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_


----------



## gride225 (Nov 5, 2007)

Definetly A. Genic, can not go wrong there for all the above mentioned reasons. Large, beautiful, aggressive feeder & always in the open. G. Aureostriata is another i would mention, but mines burrows & is only 1. inches.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Nov 5, 2007)

gride225 said:


> G. Aureostriata is another i would mention, but mines burrows & is only 1. inches.


It'll probably grow out of this--lots of little babies prefer to hide, but once they're big enough to feel confident they stop.


----------



## Moltar (Nov 5, 2007)

PhormictopusMan said:


> My N. coloratovillosus was an industrious brrower from the start.  I've given her a tank where her burrow can be a bit over a foot deep and she still hits the bottom.  It is cool to look at though as she has built the burrow along the wall of the enclosure.  I use her to display how tarantulas live in burrows.  I have heard others keeping them in shallower substrate with a hide.  I wanted to give her the opportunity to follow her direction.  I am considering making a display of a meter or more depth, once I figure out how to make that practical.
> 
> I love this species.
> 
> --Chris



That's amazing that she burrows that deep! Is yours a mature specimen? That's a lot of digging for a 9" spider!


----------



## The_Thunderer (Nov 5, 2007)

The spider that I display is my 5-6" P. regalis.  It DOES hide, but if I want to see it or show it off, I simply remove the dark background from behind the corkbark tube and you can see her perfectly.  I also did this with my C. sp. "Singapore Blue".  So, except for rare instances where the Singapore Blue has gone UNDER the substrage (yeah, it's arboreal!!!??), they're both visible when I want them to be.


----------



## problemchildx (Nov 5, 2007)

I think the only spiders that are truly display pets in my collection are the P. Metallica and G. Aureostriata. The metallica is ALWAYS visible, even when trying to hide. The Aureo is usually perched up on the plastic or lounging about on the substrate, with enormous personality too. Except when disturbed, she will try and run down to her burrow.. But that will change over the years.

But if I were going to buy a T for a great display right now, it would be A. geniculata, or C. cyaneopubescens like others have already said.


----------



## ShawnH (Nov 5, 2007)

I'd say a C. cyaneopubescens.  They are colorful , decent sized and extremely bold.  They catch roaches i toss in the cages before they hit the ground sometimes.  I only see them hiding when they are in some stage of a molt.  It's also awesome how they web everything up.   Only draw back is it's not what I would consider "holdable" .


----------



## jeff1962 (Nov 5, 2007)

butch4skin said:


> If it were found to be embezzling tax payer money to fund trips to Hawaii and all night romps at the Titty Twister, I'd vote it in for a second term I don't care.


 LOL ! Thats great ! :clap:


----------



## Truff135 (Nov 5, 2007)

jeff1962 said:


> LOL ! Thats great ! :clap:


LOL, he certainly has a way with words, yes?


----------



## PhormictopusMan (Nov 5, 2007)

etown_411 said:


> That's amazing that she burrows that deep! Is yours a mature specimen? That's a lot of digging for a 9" spider!


I think she is close to mature.  I have had her since '99 and she is quite large though not 9".  I'd say more like 6+" but I might just be sizing small.  She was my first T.  Whatever enclosure I would put her in she would dig straight to the bottom.  I kept thinking I'd outdo her but have not yet.   While transporting her to a presentation two years ago her burrow collapsed.  She sat in the depression for a few months then went ahead and built it anew.  I want to change the substrate--It's quite old now, and when I do I want to try a deeper enclosure.

--Chris



I love the C. cyanopubescans as a display but also my new P. cubensis.  Right now it has some cool gold highlights and it doesn't seem to be afraid of anything...


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 5, 2007)

Is it just me, or do those enclosures have the exact same splatter pattern of spider feces on the wall. Is it the same tank with different amounts of sub, or just an insane coincidence?


----------



## Pociemon (Nov 5, 2007)

I have a nice and allways visible P. Regalis, but for some reason everybody just looks in awe at my big T. Apophysis female. Most just fear her for some crazy reason. Only one has had interest in my regalis and Rosie. I guess size does matter somewhat.


----------



## PhormictopusMan (Nov 5, 2007)

butch4skin said:


> Is it just me, or do those enclosures have the exact same splatter pattern of spider feces on the wall. Is it the same tank with different amounts of sub, or just an insane coincidence?


Same tank from different angles.  One showing the T on the wall. The other showing the side angle.

--Chris


----------



## JackWhiteIII (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies guys

Thinking about the chromatopelma cyaneopubescens or the Acanthoscurria geniculata........or maybe both!

III


----------



## PhormictopusMan (Nov 5, 2007)

JackWhiteIII said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys
> 
> Thinking about the chromatopelma cyaneopubescens or the Acanthoscurria geniculata........or maybe both!
> 
> III



Both is always nice.  You will need to start making some room because it won't stop there.  

--Chris


----------



## Jackie (Nov 5, 2007)

Go for a pokie!! Either a regalis, metallica, or miranda! They're all beautiful (especially the metallica) and if you keep them in a tank that's vertical you can make it really nice with plants and such. Put a piece of cork bark (rounded) against the side and most of the time I bet that's where the little bugger will be.


----------



## silieputty (Nov 5, 2007)

C. cyaneopubescens!  Mine is visible almost all the time, and active.  Still small at 1.5" though.  Gorgeous and a good eater.  Only has hidden prior to and just after moulting.

Lasiodora difficilis is my other "always visible" T.  A bit more colourful than L. parahybana in that it has tan/brown hairs on some parts.  Great eater too.  Mine doesn't web or really burrow.


----------



## LittleGiRLy (Nov 5, 2007)

I'd say C. cyaneopubescens or any Pamphobeteus sp... both are absolutely gorgeous :drool:


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 5, 2007)

Got to love the Regalis. Still one of my all time favs.


----------



## Tunedbeat (Nov 5, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> Got to love the Regalis. Still one of my all time favs.


That's what I'm talking about.  The larger they are the more beautifuler they get. 

Actual length,


----------



## _bob_ (Nov 6, 2007)

Tunedbeat said:


> That's what I'm talking about.  The larger they are the more beautifuler they get.
> 
> Actual length,


7" and 3/4"?


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 6, 2007)

I think that regalis generally has the most stark black/white contrast of any pokie. But like someone else said, you could take out a mortgage on your home and buy a P. metallica, or P. miranda.


----------



## Brian S (Nov 6, 2007)

xenesthis said:


> Overall, Pamphobeteus is the single best genus for "display" tarantulas. P. nigricolor, Pamphobeteus sp. "playtomma" and Pamphobeteus sp. "South Ecuador/Machalla" are periodically available. See my photo gallery on this genus at www.tarantulaspiders.com
> 
> Todd


Todd, I couldnt agree with you more!:worship:


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 7, 2007)

_bob_ said:


> 7" and 3/4"?


Lol yep 7 and 3/4" One of my females is also very close to 8". They get big!



> The larger they are the more beautifuler they get.


   Agreed!!!


----------

